
New Australia Law Could Jail Founders for Livestreams - empressplay
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03-29/social-media-executives-jail-fine-terrorist-material-new-laws/10955208
======
0_gravitas
This is how you quickly get a lot of "x is not available in your country" and
citizens using VPNs

------
Mirioron
At which point do laws such as this effectively become censorship?

~~~
acct1771
Ten years ago?

------
kwhitefoot
Knee jerk law making is always a bad idea.

